# The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show October 15th



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello All,

Just wanted to remind everyone.Plan ahead..

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

We are having out third show."FOR SURE UNLESS IM DEAD" I am excited and the interest continues to grow. The show is 

Saturday October 15th
10am-4pm
Admission $5.00

Early Buyers 8.30am $10

Vendor tables Only $20.00 pre-paid $30.00 at the door.
Call 610-440-0487 Vendor apps HTTP://www.valleygoto.com

We will have Racing at Valley Rail Trains http://www.mosttrains.com located in Merchants Sqaure Mall. Henry Harnishes "School House Road" a 4"x16" Wizz track. Prizes,Trophies and more. 

We have a large hall and welcome any one that has a portable track that would like to participate to please contact us. We are easy to find right of I-78 Exit 57. 

Hope to see ya there.

Kevin


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

bump...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Glad to see you up and around Kevin. Gonna send my check in for 2 tables this week bud. :thumbsup:

PM me your mailing address and full name please, for the check bro.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

> Bump


Show info http://www.valleygoto.com


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

*Coming Soon*

Vendor Tables still available $20.00 each in advance..


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Take note that this is a Saturday show, not Sunday.

I'll be there...

Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

My bad kevin. I need your mailing address and full name again. 

I need 2 tables please :dude:


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Valley Rail
Po Box 64
Coplay Pa 18037


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sent it out Monday Kevin. Should be.there.by today. 

Thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*next week!, next week!, next week!*


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll be bringing a couple tubs of NOS Model Motoring (not Aurora) bodies which I recently acquired. At a price you can't refuse!!!!

Joe


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hey Joe,

Thanks I got it and I got your message. Were good on both. see you saturday..:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Great Kev.

Looking forward to seeing everyone.:wave:


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Joe, Looks like we should have a good turnout. See everyone saturday..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

One day left till the fun begins!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Grandcheapskate said:


> I'll be bringing a couple tubs of NOS Model Motoring (not Aurora) bodies which I recently acquired. At a price you can't refuse!!!!
> 
> Joe


hmmm... (ears just perked up)

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Just got back from HO-Lehigh ! What a blast ! piced up some great Bodies @ a great price & got to meet Alpink in person !!Will dop again !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Crap Neal, not sure how I missed you. 

Had a fun time, playing with the drag strip Alpink set up, and Kevin has a beautiful Wizzard 4 by 16 in his gorgous store that carries everything for every hobby know to man.:freak:

Raced with rick and his son John and an older guy named chip. We had fun running new out of the box AW tjets. Real fun cars right out of the box!!!

Thanks to Kevin and the others for putting on a great time.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Kevin
If you ever want to come down to our part of the country and do something like this I think we might scare up enough guys to make it work!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Aw Neal, guess I missed you too! Yeah, this show was a good time. Lots of vendors, but sadly not too many shoppers. Got some good stuff, which I will try to get around to posting some of soon. 

Big thanks to Kevin at Valley Rail Trains for opening his track to us for the whole day. Great 4-lane Wizz, I believe. It was just 4 of us running, like Joe mentioned above... Our new friend Chip, Joe, my son Jonny, and me. We eventually put together an impromptu race with box-stock AW Thunderjet Ultra-G's. I don't think we got any real official numbers at the end, but suffice it to say that Joe prevailed with nerves of steel.  Thanks Joe and Chip for your patience with the little guy... He's pretty good for being only 7, but he's still only 7. Speaking of which...

A couple of the vendors heard it was Jonny's birthday and generously gave him a little something from their stock. Big thanks to you guys. I've mentioned before that of my 4 kids, Jonny is the only one who really shows interest in slot cars. With memories like yesterday, he's gonna be hooked for life. Thanks again. :wave:

--rick


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello All,

I want to thank everyone vendors,attendees,Al,Rick,Johhnie,Joe and everyone else who participated in the show. It is always fun to see everyone. We hope to continue to grow the show. We have reasonable table rates and lots of room. I do hope to add more racing and vendors. This was our second year and while our attendance was down from february we had almost 200 people not including the vendors. I am looking for a better date for next year and hope not to confict with the echorr race. We will meet again February 18th so help spread the word. Also if you have a race track you would like to bring please let me know. We will be glad to add more racing and prizes. Thanks again . Please stop by the store we just added supertires and more great items. :wave:


----------

